# 2011 demo cars are out! Anyone been for a drive yet?



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Just got an email from Middlehurst saying that their metallic black demonstrator is now ready for action.

Shame they're 200 miles away from me... 

I was due to test the UK press car this week, but that has been delayed for a week. Looks like loads of people will get to drive one ahead of me now... 

Any other dealers offering test drives yet?


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

Was in ancaster bromley yesterday and they will have a blue demo on the road for monday, i believe. They also have a black one inside showroom to sit in.


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

Hi David What do you honestly reckon,shall i buy sat nav 60 reg now OR wait for the MY2011?
Honest opinion Dave,less outlay but still fantastic 60 reg or push my self for the dearer my 2011 if itis a noticable step up i will wait its just at 70k it opens up the world of 430's and gallardo's.
Mr Yu put me straight please!

Tony


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Yep as my budget increases I'm starting to think the same thing!

Does anybody know what waiting times are like?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

r34mspec said:


> Hi David What do you honestly reckon,shall i buy sat nav 60 reg now OR wait for the MY2011?
> Honest opinion Dave,less outlay but still fantastic 60 reg or push my self for the dearer my 2011 if itis a noticable step up i will wait its just at 70k it opens up the world of 430's and gallardo's.
> Mr Yu put me straight please!
> 
> Tony



I am going though the same dilema. sold my 35 before winter, but now all i can think about is getting another one. is the 2011 worth 20k more than i paid for my first ? or do i spend 40k on a used 09.....

i did call Nissan today, they have 11's available for immediate delivery 1st March in black and blue.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I can't give a clearer indication of my opinion than by putting my money where my mouth is and buying a 2011!

I believe it will be significantly better in all areas than the earlier models and way faster and more fun than an F430 or Gallardo.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

If you've got the wonga why not. Alternatively pimp/tune an my10, same-ish level of internal toys. there is the W word to be mindful of. Again if you've the wonga who cares.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

r34mspec said:


> Hi David What do you honestly reckon,shall i buy sat nav 60 reg now OR wait for the MY2011?
> Honest opinion Dave,less outlay but still fantastic 60 reg or push my self for the dearer my 2011 if itis a noticable step up i will wait its just at 70k it opens up the world of 430's and gallardo's.
> Mr Yu put me straight please!
> 
> Tony


Tony & Guys think you know my opinion IT CAN'T BE WORTH £10+k MORE!!

Buy an "older" car and spend your money wisely with mods from reputable tuners - you don't have to go mad, just sensible normal mods, breathing (fliters & exhaust), map etc - and then you don't have to worry about Mr Nissan Gestapo tactics with the warranty!!! 

£10k can be a lot of modifications !!!! (Trust me I know !)


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve said:


> Tony & Guys think you know my opinion IT CAN'T BE WORTH £10+k MORE!!
> 
> Buy an "older" car and spend your money wisely with mods from reputable tuners - you don't have to go mad, just sensible normal mods, breathing (fliters & exhaust), map etc - and then you don't have to worry about Mr Nissan Gestapo tactics with the warranty!!!
> 
> *£10k can be a lot of modifications *!!!! (Trust me I know !)


Well in your case, a set of brakes... :chuckle:


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

i know mate suddenly im going from mid 50's to early 70's,its just that the 70's opens up a whole new book of choices of exotic machinery.
I do like to spend wisely as you said steve,i just dont want to regret it if i go either way.
My head hurts!

Tony


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

r34mspec said:


> i know mate suddenly im going from mid 50's to early 70's,its just that the 70's opens up a whole new book of choices of exotic machinery.
> I do like to spend wisely as you said steve,i just dont want to regret it if i go either way.
> My head hurts!
> 
> Tony


Porsche residuals are rock solid and the 997 GT3 can be had for £65k and it will be nearly worth that in a years time. Drive a spanking new 2011 GTR off the forecourt and it will drop 20% which equates to £14.5k immediately. Thats just the vat - probably more if you want to talk depreciation. The second hand 2010 versions that are around mid 40`s are a bargain at the moment.

If I had £72k to spend I would have to seriously have a word with myself before giving it to Nissan despite the car being so good for the very reason you mention.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Chris956 said:


> Porsche residuals are rock solid and the 997 GT3 can be had for £65k and it will be nearly worth that in a years time. Drive a spanking new 2011 GTR off the forecourt and it will drop 20% which equates to £14.5k immediately. Thats just the vat - probably more if you want to talk depreciation. The second hand 2010 versions that are around mid 40`s are a bargain at the moment.
> 
> If I had £72k to spend I would have to seriously have a word with myself before giving it to Nissan despite the car being so good for the very reason you mention.


Or dare I say if you can live the Italian errr unreliabality there is always a decent Fezza to be had. I personally would never go German - but some of the new Audi's are nice and then there is the good old RS6 !!! 

New Dave would have to get in there with the brakes !!! THE BEST I HAVE EVER HAD and worth every dam penny ! LOL


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Just got an email from Middlehurst saying that their metallic black demonstrator is now ready for action.
> 
> Shame they're 200 miles away from me...
> 
> ...


Just sold my 09 plate R35 with 15K. Sorry to see it go but can't wait to pick my new one up on March 2nd. Easily worth the money for the new one compared with a Porsche. I was offered an unregistered 997 C4S highly specified 911 at a wopping 21% discount if I took delivery in February. So much for no discounts and high residual values!
The depreciation on the 09 plate R35 was significantly less than the last 911 I sold with the same mileage and again at about 20 months old. It was a 997 C2S with good spec.
Pound for pound there is still no car that competes with the Nissan GTR, even a Porsche, and the MY11 is great value even though it is nearly 14k more than the first one I bought. The new one is at the pre VAT increase.


----------



## estorilblau (Mar 30, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> I can't give a clearer indication of my opinion than by putting my money where my mouth is and buying a 2011!
> 
> I believe it will be significantly better in all areas than the earlier models and way faster and more fun than an F430 or Gallardo.


Sure it is !


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

estorilblau said:


> Sure it is !


I think people that write this are just trying to convince themselves they made the right decision.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

ChuckUK said:


> I think people that write this are just trying to convince themselves they made the right decision.


100% agree !!!

Bet the (their) new car in standard from WILL NOT BE AS "COMPETATIVE" as my 3 year old car!!


----------



## syclone (Oct 27, 2009)

ChuckUK said:


> I think people that write this are just trying to convince themselves they made the right decision.


might also be both parties are doing so.

btw, wasn´t the original topic if someone has already driven a MY 2011 car?!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

No one can fairly answer this until driven both models. Sure David Yu and co. will give a fair & impartial assessment 

as for being as competitive as steve's 3 year old jdm'er also sure DYU will put that to the test shortly.

IMO not much better in life than taking delivery of a brand spanking new car


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Or opening the garage door to see both a lovely 12 year old R33 GTR and a 3 year old R35 GTR ! LOL

Yeah, Dave and I will no doubt have some fun in assesing the 2 two R35's


----------



## estorilblau (Mar 30, 2008)

I kept my 2009 1 year (10.000 miles) using on road and track (Spa, Le Mans, le Castellet)
and I own 2011 blue ray since 5 days and 500 miles.
Many changes between two models, power engine, quicker gearbox, better and more precise steering, better suspension and brakes, better seats (Recaro).
I don't regret my choice.
2011 is not such a cosmetic restyling.
More feedback after a few weeks and track test.
Regards.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

estorilblau said:


> I kept my 2009 1 year (10.000 miles) using on road and track (Spa, Le Mans, le Castellet)
> and I own 2011 blue ray since 5 days and 500 miles.
> Many changes between two models, power engine, quicker gearbox, better and more precise steering, better suspension and brakes, better seats (Recaro).
> I don't regret my choice.
> ...


At the risk of upsetting a certain MR Yu twice in one night, can I just say that Ok if you can afford it go for it. However Power Upgrades, yup done those, Quicker Gearbox, yup can have thst fettled as an HPC can do that for you if you ask them to, Better and more precise steering, yup, stronger anti roll bars can be fitted, brakes, Hmm, have you seen my 400mm Alcons? Better seats, well you got me there LOL


----------



## estorilblau (Mar 30, 2008)

Steve said:


> At the risk of upsetting a certain MR Yu twice in one night, can I just say that Ok if you can afford it go for it. However Power Upgrades, yup done those, Quicker Gearbox, yup can have thst fettled as an HPC can do that for you if you ask them to, Better and more precise steering, yup, stronger anti roll bars can be fitted, brakes, Hmm, have you seen my 400mm Alcons? Better seats, well you got me there LOL


I understand but I don't wish to modify my 2011 GTR and loose 3 years Nissan Warranty.
Sure, it's cheaper to upgrade a 2009 GTR.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Cool, at least we have an understanding. However, please let me know if and when you are doing a Track day or going to a meet as I would like to see and "feel" your 2011 car.


----------



## estorilblau (Mar 30, 2008)

Steve said:


> Cool, at least we have an understanding. However, please let me know if and when you are doing a Track day or going to a meet as I would like to see and "feel" your 2011 car.


I'll tell you


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Steve said:


> Better and more precise steering, yup


So how have you managed that?

It seems pretty clear from the reviews so far that whatever you're going to do with it, the 2011 car is a better place to start.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Philip said:


> So how have you managed that?
> 
> It seems pretty clear from the reviews so far that whatever you're going to do with it, the 2011 car is a better place to start.


Thicker Anti roll bars and better quality bushes me ol mate.

Never said that the 2011 car wouldn't be a "different" place to start, just still do not see how Nissan can justify the HUGHE price hike that's all (Oh, I forgot - there is a little "leather" strap in the boot to help the vertically challenge close it LOL) 

If you can afford to line Mr Nissan Pockets an extra £10 to 15k then go do it. Just that I know I have a car that is comparable to the 2011 car and it didn't cost half as much to modify! OK, the new one is Blue which is nice - I suppose they had to do something to differentiate it from all the others! LOL


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Steve said:


> Thicker Anti roll bars and better quality bushes me ol mate.
> 
> Never said that the 2011 car wouldn't be a "different" place to start, just still do not see how Nissan can justify the HUGHE price hike that's all (Oh, I forgot - there is a little "leather" strap in the boot to help the vertically challenge close it LOL)
> 
> If you can afford to line Mr Nissan Pockets an extra £10 to 15k then go do it. Just that I know I have a car that is comparable to the 2011 car and it didn't cost half as much to modify! OK, the new one is Blue which is nice - I suppose they had to do something to differentiate it from all the others! LOL


I'm bored now, 2 threads with the same posts running at the same time.
Not to mention the other 50 threads that have faded away.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah, me too, one they'll get the message, "new" and "up to date" ain't always the best !! Espec with the price hike !


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

How can you know your car is comparable to the 2011 car if you have never driven one? 

I imagine the price rise is an attempt to counter the FX changes (the price in Japan is pretty much the same as in the UK at today's rates).


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Bored - NO MORE !!!!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

The way I see it, both these cars are 'Double D,' and any new model needs more going on down below to get my interest


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Philip said:


> So how have you managed that?
> 
> It seems pretty clear from the reviews so far that whatever you're going to do with it, the 2011 car is a better place to start.


Precisely. 

But please don't try and reason with Steve. Anybody who hasn't exactly followed his R35 ownership path is quite obviously an idiot.

I mean just imagine how much better off the GT-R programme would be if we'd all bought non-UK cars and if we all decided to not buy the DBA... 

Steve, can you not see it is not just me you are winding up by trolling every single thread?


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Precisely.
> 
> But please don't try and reason with Steve. Anybody who hasn't exactly followed his R35 ownership path is quite obviously an idiot.
> 
> ...


Yep, +1.
I have no idea why Steve and a couple of others have nothing but negativity for the new model. I have nowhere near as much experience with GTR's but I love them all! I love the fact that people modify them and enjoy the results but, it's not for me at the moment, I prefer to mess up my bikes!
But, surely, it's each to their own? As 'Brian' said; We're all individuals.
I understand the point about the price increase but it's simple; if it's too rich, don't buy it. I'm lucky to be able to at the moment and I KNOW I'm going to lose significant money but I want it, so I'll have it, and thoroughly enjoy it (it's still a supercar bargain). It's going to be an awesome car, as all 35's are and I'm sure all Skylines/GTR's are too (that's my lack of experience).
I test drove a 458 for about an hour, simply superb and at a push, a real push, I could have afforded one with virtually no options but, I settled on the new GTR and couldn't be happier. I bear no malice to those that can comfortably run a 458, I just love cars. And bikes. And petrol chain saws actually.
Here's to March 1st, new (blue) GTR's, love, peace and happiness!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Naranja said:


> Yep, +1.
> I have no idea why Steve and a couple of others have nothing but negativity for the new model. I have nowhere near as much experience with GTR's but I love them all! I love the fact that people modify them and enjoy the results but, it's not for me at the moment, I prefer to mess up my bikes!
> But, surely, it's each to their own? As 'Brian' said; We're all individuals.
> I understand the point about the price increase but it's simple; if it's too rich, don't buy it. I'm lucky to be able to at the moment and I KNOW I'm going to lose significant money but I want it, so I'll have it, and thoroughly enjoy it (it's still a supercar bargain). It's going to be an awesome car, as all 35's are and I'm sure all Skylines/GTR's are too (that's my lack of experience).
> ...


For some, it is not about how 'rich' the price is, more about the adverse movement in value. As it goes I'd happily have paid at least £65k in April 09 should Nissan have asked, and on that basis I'd happily pay £70k for an MY11. 

IMHO MY11; no material improvements unless you are a traffic light jockey 

So you really turned down a 458 in favour of a GTR; come on:chuckle:

If I replace my GTR I'll probably spend £90k plus on another marque


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> For some, it is not about how 'rich' the price is, more about the adverse movement in value. As it goes I'd happily have paid at least £65k in April 09 should Nissan have asked, and on that basis I'd happily pay £70k for an MY11.
> 
> IMHO MY11; no material improvements unless you are a traffic light jockey
> 
> ...


If only it were that simple! I didn't 'turn down' a 458 in it's favour per se, had to do a lot of thinking, it would have meant selling bikes, stumping up £20k there and then as a deposit (at the time of the order) and then waiting 20 months, all in all the GTR is a better option in many ways, for now. I'll have one within 3 years though.
I considered circa your £90k budget too, only thing that floated my boat was a DBS or Gallardo, the GTR is still the better car for me, for now (and will kill them both at the 'traffic lights'!). 
As we know the price increase isn't completely down to Nissan, other fiscal matters have had a big part to play. If it had been £65k for the new car, would you have paid it? I'd guess you would. 
I'm sure you'd notice improvements on the track wouldn't you? 
I do admit to liking and wanting the latest thing, within reason, but that's the personal thing again, my choice.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Zed Ed said:


> IMHO MY11; no material improvements unless you are a traffic light jockey


Of course you're entitled to your opinion, but I prefer to rely on my own judgement (and to an extent, the judgement of my colleagues on evo magazine. Don't really rate the opinion of any other motoring journalists) and personal experience, so I'm withholding my definitive verdict until I've given the UK press car a thorough workout next week.

But from what I've read so far, and what I could glean from the passenger seat, the DBA is a significant upgrade in many areas, least important of which for me is straight line speed. After all, to begin with it is going to be a big step down for me!

But ride quality, handling, gearbox, brakes and steering (not the same as handling) are all supposed to be better and those are factors I am interested in.

Of course it will be my pleasure to report back on here!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Naranja said:


> Yep, +1.
> I have no idea why Steve and a couple of others have nothing but negativity for the new model. I have nowhere near as much experience with GTR's but I love them all! I love the fact that people modify them and enjoy the results but, it's not for me at the moment, I prefer to mess up my bikes!
> But, surely, it's each to their own? As 'Brian' said; We're all individuals.
> I understand the point about the price increase but it's simple; if it's too rich, don't buy it. I'm lucky to be able to at the moment and I KNOW I'm going to lose significant money but I want it, so I'll have it, and thoroughly enjoy it (it's still a supercar bargain). It's going to be an awesome car, as all 35's are and I'm sure all Skylines/GTR's are too (that's my lack of experience).
> ...


Back to School guys, basic economics!!
It is not about following my ownership or what I say and do, even though myself and a few others were the early pioneers of the R35 as I was 13 years ago with the R33 so I do think (know) what I am talking about !!! 
I love Nissan (GTR’s) and the brand and have had Nissans for years and if you read some of my threads without prejudice and malice you will note this. HOWEVER, and this is my main bone of contention, how can Nissan really justify £10+k for a car they told us and sold us as the 10 year development and the best thing since sliced (well the R32 33 &34) bread ? 
It has a few tuning mods that you can get for less, it has a slightly better turn in which you can do for yourself if and if we are totally honest there aint many who are ever going to notice the difference!! Gearbox, get you HPC or favourite tuner to fettle it to your liking (as you can do that !) etc etc etc 
It’s blue, I like that, the Spec V is Purple, I like that even more. So you have got to pay a huge amount for a different colour and a few, what in the real world are minor modifications! 
Loved and love the car so much after I saw it at the Tokyo Motor Show in 2007 that I couldn’t wait for Nissans abominable service to get me one so I went and got an import - BIG fcuking deal! SAME CAR, BUILT IN THE SAME FACTORY ETC and expect I will keep it (and modify it) as long as I have owned my R33 GTR.
End of !!!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve said:


> End of !!!


If only... 

If you truly loved the GT-R, you should be encouraging as many people as possible to carry on buying new ones, or pretty soon, there won't be any. Can you really not see that?

We've known each other a long time Steve, and had some fun times together, but as far as this forum is concerned, I think I'm going to have to put you on my ignore list (you'll be the only person on it!) for the sake of my blood pressure...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ah, I know you love me and you know I love you Dave !!!


----------



## falcs (Oct 26, 2010)

Er, silly question......but has anyone apart from estorilblau driven one then?????


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

Steve said:


> Back to School guys, basic economics!!
> 
> ...how can Nissan really justify £10+k for a car they told us and sold us as the 10 year development and the best thing since sliced (well the R32 33 &34) bread


No offence but you need to go back to school.

Inflation at 3% (which is conservative) over 3 years takes the price from 55k to 60k.

Add to this the fact that in 2008 you could buy 200 Yen for £1 and now you can only buy 132...

Do some quick maths and you will see the car "should" be £90k. :wavey:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

ticketmaster123 said:


> No offence but you need to go back to school.
> 
> Inflation at 3% (which is conservative) over 3 years takes the price from 55k to 60k.
> 
> ...


Indeed. And it is that much (and more) in many other markets. We are in fact the cheapest market for the GT-R outside of the US and Japan.

Oh and apply your inflation calculation to the £54k price of a UK R34 from 1999 to 2011 please... 

The thing that puzzles (and annoys) me is why anyone else should care whether some of us choose to buy a 2011 or not? What has it got to do with them (other than probably bolstering the values of their own cars and going towards ensuring the continuation of the GT-R bloodline)?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

falcs said:


> Er, silly question......but has anyone apart from estorilblau driven one then?????


That was the whole point of my thread! Demo cars have been out for 2 or 3 days now; has anyone driven one yet? :runaway:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> That was the whole point of my thread! Demo cars have been out for 2 or 3 days now; has anyone driven one yet? :runaway:


I guess dealers are putting the 1200 miles on asap before they let us loose in them.

I am getting a little too excited about trying one and my car arriving!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> *That was the whole point of my thread!* Demo cars have been out for 2 or 3 days now; has anyone driven one yet? :runaway:


David, I think you maybe wasting your time with some of the threads in the R35 section at the moment. There are (as usual) too many threads discussing the same topics and (as usual) too many people deviating from the core subject of the thread. To be honest, what should be interesting discussion, normally turns into uncomfortable reading. You could try what Mook does and tell people to stop crapping your thread!

Sorry for the off topic mini-rant, banter and off topic stuff is OK to a point but the backwards and forward bitching gets a bit tiresome.


----------



## Jez1in (Aug 1, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> That was the whole point of my thread! Demo cars have been out for 2 or 3 days now; has anyone driven one yet? :runaway:


Hi David
I have driven the new GT-R HOPING! it would not be much better than my current 09 GT-R, well unfortunately everything is better,as soon as you pull off the new car feels more refined, gearbox much smoother, ride quality more controlled, as soon as you turn in on the first round about, it just turns in better as though the car is lighter, the engine is strong feels like a good 10% faster than my own standard GT-R, Recaro seat is better also, Sat display much better resolution, also I could not hear the usual drive shaft rattles, service intervals better, 9000miles or every 12 months, I think he told me transmission oils every 18000miles, a bit GUTTED! really was hoping that it would not be much better, I would change tomorrow if the trade in difference was £10,000 or maybe £15,000 would have to have another drive, but £27000 cost difference against my own 5000mile GT-R , I would rather buy another good spare car for thrashing around in,hope you found this info,useful,
regards
Jez


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

There will be two at the NORTHWEST DYNO DAY


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I have now covered 800 miles in my new MY11 GTR and can give an honest opinion having been a previous GTR owner for nearly 2 years. Everything about the car has been refined and in the important areas, improved.
The ride is transformed, the rattles and clunks from the underneath (lets not be technical) are virtually gone and the overall finish is superb.
I have started to open her up a bit and can confirm that the power is enhanced but more between 3000 RPM and 6000 RPM (not been above yet). Perhaps a little more turbo lag but this could be due to my light foot and running in. Seats are great, Sat Nav is improved and of course the closing strap in the boot is the biggest enhancement!
The price increase in my opinion is worth it as the general price of new cars has gone up by about 14% since April 2009. I sold my other car privately and got a good price even though it had done 16,000 miles.
I am delighted with the car and will be giving more details after next Thursday when Middlehurst's will be optimising it at 1200 miles.


----------



## Jez1in (Aug 1, 2009)

*Power compared to Cobb and Nismo's*

Wonder what the new GT-R's power is like compared to a Cobb stage 2, anyone else had a test drive yet, other than myself,my GT-R is standard with Y pipe fitted, also Middlehurst say they have sold about 20 Nismo ECU upgrades, anyone tried the difference? Must be someone out there.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

I picked up my MY11 yesterday and would echo nurburgring's comments in my brief experience thus far (around 120 miles). It all just feels a little better put together and I am loving the new Daytona Blue, which works much better with the red flashed interior than I had feared.

I haven't really been able to drive it too hard yet but it just seems to feel better, the suspension feels more comfortable and less "crashy". I also really like the new fuel save mode, which seems to retard the throttle response which works well for driving in central London traffic, making stop start traffic a little less jerky than it used to be. The interior improvements are worthwhile and the Sat Nav does seem to have been improved with a lot more street level views (the views around Westminster were especially cool).

I am now slightly regretting not selling my old car privately but I still think I got a good deal. I have a longer trip next weekend so will see how that turns out.


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

AndyE14 said:


> I also really like the new fuel save mode, which seems to retard the throttle response which works well for driving in central London traffic, making stop start traffic a little less jerky than it used to be. turns out.


Interesting, I didn't know that the MY2011 has the fuel save mode!
How do you engage that? Somwhere from the menu or?

Regards


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

SuzaFan said:


> Interesting, I didn't know that the MY2011 has the fuel save mode!
> How do you engage that? Somwhere from the menu or?
> 
> Regards


It replaces the old "snow" mode the left of the 3 switches depressed and the LED turns blue.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> There will be two at the NORTHWEST DYNO DAY


John see if you can twist their arm to do a dyno run, will be interesting to compare


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

"fuel save" mode whatever next ?? An electric R35 - c'mon guys get real, we don't buy these cars for fuel efficiency LOL Oh sorry I forgot there has to be another justifcation for the £20k price hike !!!!


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Steve said:


> "fuel save" mode whatever next ?? An electric R35 - c'mon guys get real, we don't buy these cars for fuel efficiency LOL Oh sorry I forgot there has to be another justifcation for the £20k price hike !!!!


There is a useful purpose to this. No-one sane would buy a 2011 just for this feature, but it is very useful in town to make trips in congested traffic a little smoother.

Also when did the GTR cost £50k? I ordered my first one in 2008 and it was £56k then so at most the increase is £14k and I do not believe that it has been possible to buy a GTR for significantly less than £60k since 2009.


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

AndyE14 said:


> There is a useful purpose to this. No-one sane would buy a 2011 just for this feature, but it is very useful in town to make trips in congested traffic a little smoother.
> 
> Also when did the GTR cost £50k? I ordered my first one in 2008 and it was £56k then so at most the increase is £14k and I do not believe that it has been possible to buy a GTR for significantly less than £60k since 2009.


I agree! If it really works, it's really better than the snow mode!
I have never used the snow mode (only tried it to see the difference), never even have driven my GTR in the snow and I would like to have that "fuel" mode when I am driving in town and when I really don't need my 3,5 sec 0-100...
Maybe, but really maybe, the "snow" mode is the same thing as that new "fuel" mode, maybe the fuel consumption and throttle response are smoother in snow mode...
It would be interesting to investigate... if the snow mode is smoother and according to thatmore fuel efficient, it would be worth using it sometimes...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> John see if you can twist their arm to do a dyno run, will be interesting to compare


They've already said no, unfortunately


----------



## geedee (Feb 11, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> I can't give a clearer indication of my opinion than by putting my money where my mouth is and buying a 2011!
> 
> I believe it will be significantly better in all areas than the earlier models and way faster and more fun than an F430 or Gallardo.


Come on David get a grip! I've had three Gallardos in the last 5 years and up to now after having owned many other top sports cars I can honestly say the Lambo trumps them all.
The looks,the noise,the unbelievable handling ,the reliability ( I average 18000 miles a year in them and never had any problems) and the sheer pride of ownership makes me think that if you have 70 grand to spend treat yourself to a good used one. The depreciation over a year will be negligable compared to a new GT-R.


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

AndyE14 said:


> There is a useful purpose to this. No-one sane would buy a 2011 just for this feature, but it is very useful in town to make trips in congested traffic a little smoother.
> 
> Also when did the GTR cost £50k? I ordered my first one in 2008 and it was £56k then so at most the increase is £14k and I do not believe that it has been possible to buy a GTR for significantly less than £60k since 2009.


Got my brand new MY10 in Feb for £57k.... so the new one demands a premium of £13k.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

SuzaFan said:


> I agree! If it really works, it's really better than the snow mode!
> I have never used the snow mode (only tried it to see the difference), never even have driven my GTR in the snow and I would like to have that "fuel" mode when I am driving in town and when I really don't need my 3,5 sec 0-100...
> Maybe, but really maybe, the "snow" mode is the same thing as that new "fuel" mode, maybe the fuel consumption and throttle response are smoother in snow mode...
> It would be interesting to investigate... if the snow mode is smoother and according to thatmore fuel efficient, it would be worth using it sometimes...


If your that worried about "fuel consumption" just get a remap and lose some of your performance ! or as I have done in my R33, three stage boost setting.

This is all a bit futile as I am sure it's not going to be significant increase and you have aright foot to perserve your fuel usage LOL


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

Steve said:


> If your that worried about "fuel consumption" just get a remap and lose some of your performance ! or as I have done in my R33, three stage boost setting.
> 
> This is all a bit futile as I am sure it's not going to be significant increase and you have aright foot to perserve your fuel usage LOL


Haha, we'll not be watching that movie about loosing some performance cause of the fuel consumption :chairshot
I know that the right foor is the best fuel preserver!
But still, I find that fuel mode more useful than our snow mode on "old" GTRs...
And what about the COBB? AFAIK, GTR runs rich. Cobb makes it leaner, so theoretically, the fuel consumption should be better with COBB remap, if driving the same speed...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

So you'll be able to save fuel - futile excersise, but won't be able to go anywhere in the snow, which will suit you even more as you can save even more fuel LOL L LOL


----------

